# Failed to emerge app-cdr/xfburn-0.4.3-r1

## ozias

Galera do bem,

Como resolver isso? 

>>> Failed to emerge app-cdr/xfburn-0.4.3-r1, Log file:

>>> '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/xfburn-0.4.3-r1/temp/build.log'

* Messages for package app-cdr/xfburn-0.4.3-r1:

* ERROR: app-cdr/xfburn-0.4.3-r1 failed (compile phase):

* emake failed

* 

* If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-cdr/xfburn-0.4.3-r1',

* the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-cdr/xfburn-0.4.3-r1'.

* The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/xfburn-0.4.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

* The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/xfburn-0.4.3-r1/temp/environment'.

* S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-cdr/xfburn-0.4.3-r1/work/xfburn-0.4.3'

Ozias.

----------

